# Zyrtec Long Term (and other antihistamines)



## dECIBEL7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently taking Ketotifen Oral after reading some research of it helping people with IBS-D. Before, I had tried Zyrtec 10 mg and it worked amazingly.

I've only been on the Ketotifen for 1 week. Some days it helps, some days it doesn't. I'm committed to taking it for at least two months.

Has anyone taken Zyrtec for their IBS for a long period of time? I'm not worried about safety. My sister has taken it for years for allergies. I'm worried about if it will continue to work for years to come.


----------



## Hansman (Jan 15, 2015)

I ordered some Zyrtec. I will start as soon as the spring is over, as every year,

in the beginning of spring, I have almost no symptoms.

Maybe it's a good idea to alternate between Zyrtec / Ketotifen / Probotics,

every 6 months or so .. ?

So it will keep working for years and years ?

Also, how do you get your Ketotifen without a receipt ?


----------

